# FPS



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

It is undeniable that FPS (First-Person Shooters) are a popular genre, especially after the release of Halo on the original Xbox.

Most PC users, like FPS games a great deal.  They take pride in their |337 skillz with their trusty keyboard and mouse.  To casual gamers too, FPS usually score big with lots of flashy effects and with (usually) non-stop action.

What's your personal take on the FPS genre?  Do you like it and why or why not?

And just to throw in another question, what has been the best FPS so far and what one are you looking most forward to?


----------



## Stillman (Jun 29, 2006)

FPS's are fantastic fun, if you have the presence of mind to ignore the spoiled twelve-year-olds who are better than you can ever hope to be and have no problem insulting you about it with poor english.  No, I'm not bitter. 

At any rate, probably my favorite overall has been UT2k4, because I never had a problem finding a game (out of several different play modes), doing reasonably well, and having a damn good time while doing so.  Good twitch action that wasn't too hard to get down; that's always a big plus.

My biggest beef, though, has to be with Halo.  Halo is, by all standards, a fine game.  Average control scheme, level design, enemies, story, and graphics--and yet, despite its overriding _average-ness_, waaaaay too many people treated it like the second coming of Christ.  Perhaps the only thing about it that was phenomenal was the control scheme, which is to say it was possible to control with a console controller.  When the darn thing came to PC, where good controls are the rule rather than the exception, people looked at all the other aspects of the game and realized what a truly underwhelming game it was.  Didn't stop Halo 2 from selling like hotcakes, though.  Grar, and such.

I'm ridiculously excited about the upcoming PC-to-XBox Live connectivity in games like Huxley.  Even a merely okay PC user will be able to wipe the floor with the best Xbox players, merely because of the limitations of the hardware.  On it's highest speeds, it still takes over a second for a console user to turn all the way around, and then the precision is next to nil.  With a mouse on a slower setting, a 180 is possible in less than a quarter second with no loss of precision at all.  Factor in competent strafing and the ability to map weapons and maneuverability to a greater number of easily-accesible keys, and the xbox crowd is truly doomed.

Anyone who hasn't tried 'em should try the following games for a great FPS experience:  Deus Ex (1, not 2), System Shock (1 _and_ 2), Clive Barker's Undying, No One Lives Forever 1 and 2, and the Thief series(only tenuously a FPS, but still).  For multiplayer, like I said earlier UT2k4 is great, Counter-Strike can be fun but has the worst fan-base in existance, and FEAR multiplay can be a good bit of fun too.  Get a LAN game of Aliens Vs. Predator 2 going, if you can; it's a hoot.

Damn I wrote a lot there.  Hope it's all a worthwhile contribution.

edit: typos


----------



## Emerson (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not a huge FPS fan. I don't mind them, but it's got to be something special to get me to play; I don't play FPS' just because it's an FPS.

I don't play any on PC. Yeah yeah, mouse and keyboard, blah blah blah. Whatever. That doesn't interest me.

My favorite FPS' are/were GoldenEye 007 for the N64 (classic game), Red Faction for the PS2 (just fun, for some reason), and Metroid Prime: Hunters for the NintendoDS (portable FPS? Yes please).

I enjoyed the OLD PC FPS' like the first Doom, Wolfenstein, and Dark Forces, but I think that's required if you play video games. :3


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 29, 2006)

I like me some Call of Duty, so FPSs aren't really a waste of time.






Unless if it's in a console where you can't use a fucking mouse to aim. 9_9


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE:  FPS*



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the OLD PC FPS' like the first Doom, Wolfenstein, and Dark Forces, but I think that's required if you play video games. :3



No WAI!  The old Doom sucked majorly...  >

Hehe, I jest but I was never able to get into it much.  Damn all that green acid stuff... Kept killin' me.


----------



## dragonfangs (Jun 29, 2006)

Counter-Strike Source, im so 1337, lol.... But I like FPS, Racing, Fighting and Mech war...


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jun 29, 2006)

I absolutely love FPS, because they totally rock.  I find them to be a challenge, especially in the more difficult levels.

My favorite FPS games are: Medal of Honor series, Far Cry, Painkiller, Star Wars Republic Commando, Doom 3 and Return to Castle Wolfenstein.


----------



## WebsterLeone (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, out of the five I've played, I'd have to say I find Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory to be my favorite on the PC, though CoD has a pretty good single-player mode, and I like iron-sights a lot.  I've only played two FPS' on a console, which were Goldeneye 64 and Perfect Dark.  While Goldeneye was a lot of fun, I do think that Perfect Dark had a much better multi-player.  Though you can never go wrong using a Gameshark to unlock extra Goldeneye multiplayer levels.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd have to say that Prey is pretty fun so far.  Nothing truly spectacular yet really, but fun. ^-^


----------



## Suule (Jun 30, 2006)

Day Of Defeat and Hidden And Dangerous... Call Of Duty is nice, but it's too... 'movie-style.' I like games with hardcore realism.


----------



## Captain Oz (Jun 30, 2006)

Golden Eye on the N64.  Best FPS ever.  Next to that I would say Half Life 2, especially for the mods like Garry's Mod, just so much you can do with that engine.

A note on Halo:  I've had to put in quite a bit of thought as to why Halo is so popular.  I believe the prime contributor to its fan base is the "cool because its cool" factor.  It is like Don DeLillo's "Most Photographed Barn" from White Noise.  The barn is famous for being famous.  Just as Halo is popular for being popular.  As more people got the game it became more and more popular.  But one might ask how did Halo become popular in the first place, and for that there needs to be a short history lesson.  In 1999 at Macworld Bungie showed the world Halo.  The demo they gave was more graphically beautiful than the XBox version ended up being.  It had (at the time) unheard of features like network play, gigantic outdoor levels, vehicle combat, et cetera.  The game was to have a simultaneous release on Mac, Windows, and Playstation 2.  At the same time Microsoft was building an army of game developers for its new system, the XBox, and not even a year after its debut Bungie was bought out by Microsoft.  This sent shockwaves of horror through the Mac gaming community (yeah, there is one, we just aren't very big >.> ) and increased the hype for Halo.  Then when the XBox was released, November 15th, 2001 rolled around, and it was the only good game on the system, so of course everyone who bought an XBox bought Halo.  That is why Halo is so popular, along with the many revolutionary new things the game introduced.  I dare you to name an even decent FPS before Halo that had vehicular combat.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jun 30, 2006)

Only FPS I' played and totally got into was doom, doom2, duke nukem, hexen, heretic, half-life and unreal. And thoug I like some of the aspects of doom 3, just doesnt hold some of what ever the hell it was that I liked about the  first 2. Or maybe I am angry they changed my precious cacodemons so much.

http://doom.wikia.com/images/d/de/Pixel.jpg


<3<3<3


----------



## Emerson (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE:  FPS*



			
				Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> http://doom.wikia.com/images/d/de/Pixel.jpg
> 
> 
> <3<3<3



D'aww, it's like Cutethulu's little bro.


----------



## Suule (Jun 30, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> I dare you to name an even decent FPS before Halo that had vehicular combat.



Hidden and Dangerous, Tribes 2.


----------



## yak (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh, in my history i really enjoyed only 4 FPS's.
The first one was "Blood", an ancient OMG ancient game. Me and my friends really enjoyed it during our computer classes.. Heh, no wonder - it was actually the first FPS we played that had networking.
The second one was Quake2. Oh the bloody carnages we fought together. Advanced tactics and shit. Those were the days.. I was quite 133t as i can remember  It was (and i am proud to say, /is/) still the preffered choice of FPS when me and my friends actually find time to get together and play (whish hasn't happened in forever )
The third game was Unreal Tournament 1, yes, the first and still unmatched in 1337'ness of the bot AI. Holy freaking cow, it took me an eternity to beat it on the toughest level. Tell you what - it was the only game i ever had problems beating (and i still can't find anyone who beaten it on hardcore, besides me ). It certainly earned my respect for that, since it makes all other games seem like they were made for children, so tough it is. Many, many battles we thouht. People hated me for the headshots i made. Sniper rifle in your face FTW!

Fourth FPS, and my curent obsession, is of cource CS 1.6. My provider hosts around.... 25 CS servers, including 2 Deathmatch ones. Yadda yadda.. Playing online has it's attractive sides, i suppose. How else would i explain still playing it? 
I take CS as a drug, a remedy to stress. It really helps to play at the end of the day for an hour or so, before doing any personal projects. Over time i became quite skilled in lightning-fast mouse coordination - and that skill actually pays off in Real Life when i browse, for instance. 

I find myself biased towards retro games more, since, ehh...  /then/, when you didn't have much abilities to make visual candy type of games, game developers tried to gain points by making /fun/, /interesting/ games with some story or thoughts behind them... Make the game intereting not by adding Pixel shader 2.0 shadows and dynamic lighting, but by making an interesting plot. 
Fallout, Doom, Quake, Starcraft, Vangers, Allods..... many others as well were not dependent on powerfulll hardware, so anyone could play them.

As for now, it is eye-candy all the way, endless clones and clishe's, with a revamped graphical systems only, which require you to spend a small fortune to upgrade your hardware in order to play. With no idea behind a game once so ever. Soul'less games... yak is sad :


----------



## Stillman (Jun 30, 2006)

BioShock is coming out, Yak.  Assuming it's as good as it's shaping up to be--and coming from Ken Levine and most of the Shock team, I'm fairly confident that'll be the case--then it should fit your understandably depressed standards of gameplay and story over graphics.  It does look nice too, but anymore that's a minimum requirement for a game to sell.

This thread is going to make me play through System Shock 2 _again._  Damn you all.


----------



## Suule (Jun 30, 2006)

System Shock 2 rules... forever. It's basicly one of the best made survival horror games ever made. Interesting design, great playablity... too bad the ending is disappointing. The 'Citadel' level should've been bigger.


----------



## Starblind (Jun 30, 2006)

They're okay, but far from my favourite genre.  I guess I find it disappointing that games can finally transport us into another world, let us see through another's eyes... and most of what they do with that potential is have us run around similar-looking corridors, shoot at stuff, and look for keys and switches.

Some of the best FPS games, IMHO:

Killing Time:  Obscure but GREAT fun.  Story-driven and atmospheric, with great memorable music.  I hear there's a 3D0 and a PC version, I've only played the 3D0 one.

System Shock 2:   After hearing it recommended as one of the best games ever so many times, I finally played it.  Awesome chilling story, wonderful atmosphere and environments, unforgettable enemies, interesting weapons and a surprisingly robust and complex character-building system.  The hopelessly high difficulty level is the only thing that stops it from being one of my all-time top 5 games.

Paintball (There.com minigame):   Looking back, I guess this was really only fun because I was playing it with people I knew, but it sure was a blast back then.  As I recall, being hit would make your player slide backwards and slip around.  Chaotic fun.

Duke Nukem 3D:   At the time, when the major competitor in the genre was Doom, Duke3D seemed like a huge leap forward.  The environments actually looked like real places, and there were cool hidden touches everywhere.  Being able to make a pee sound into a poorly-rendered 3D toilet might not be much by today's standards but compared to Doom and Wolfenstein it was sweet relief indeed.

If I've left anything out (and I have), it's probably because I never played it.


----------



## cpctail (Jun 30, 2006)

Back in the day...Duke 3d all the way. XP
After that, I really have no real favorite FPS game.  * shrugs* 
Reasons.. I have a POS PC that can't play most of the good games of today. 
And consoles, eh I hear about them so much that I've grown tired of them and just wish not to hear of it


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jul 1, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> D'aww, it's like Cutethulu's little bro.



XD Thanks!  I'd wanted to make one for years and then a friend  came to me who wanted to start making plushes. he asked me for ideas and it was the first Idea I gave him  He wound up giving him to me as a christmas gift!

Awesome or what? 


To others.. Duke Nukem 3D is the win, i also still love making levels for it


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jul 2, 2006)

the  level editor/maker was good stuff. Though  with games since Ive never been able to use whe editors that came with them..


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jul 2, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Only FPS I' played and totally got into was doom, doom2, duke nukem, hexen, heretic, half-life and unreal. And thoug I like some of the aspects of doom 3, just doesnt hold some of what ever the hell it was that I liked about the  first 2. Or maybe I am angry they changed my precious cacodemons so much.
> 
> http://doom.wikia.com/images/d/de/Pixel.jpg
> 
> ...


That is pretty fucking awesome! Where did you find that? Forbidden planet or something? I've heard you can get plush toys of the head crabs from Half Life as well these days.

As for MY fave FPS games. I'd have to say Enemy Territory, Counterstrike, Day Of Defeat, Dues Ex 2: Invisible War and Doom 3 as well as the original Doom games.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jul 2, 2006)

> That is pretty fucking awesome! Where did you find that? Forbidden planet or something? I've heard you can get plush toys of the head crabs from Half Life as well these days.



Essentially it was made for me by a friend . He wanted to have a try at plush-making but wasn't sure what to try. I always wanted to make a cacodemon myself (but never had the time or the skill). So i suggested it to him. A week or two later he unexpectedly gave it to me as a christmas gift. It totally wins! He did an awesome job on it too!

And I've heard about those head-crabs, I'd love to have one of those!


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jul 5, 2006)

http://store.valvesoftware.com/productshowcase/productshowcase_HL2HeadCrabPlush.html


----------



## Emerson (Jul 5, 2006)

Does anyone here remember the original, side-scrolling Duke Nukem?

Anyone?


----------



## Suule (Jul 5, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> As for MY fave FPS games. I'd have to say Enemy Territory, Counterstrike, <b>Day Of Defeat</b>, Dues Ex 2: Invisible War and Doom 3 as well as the original Doom games.



What server and you're usually on and under what nickname?


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't play on any specific server. But I usually go by the name of Therealeggman or Mr Cullen.

 Your asking about DOD right? You play any of the others I mentioned?


----------



## Suule (Jul 5, 2006)

Just DoD. I stopped playing CS ever since 1.6. I usually go with a nickname Lt.Kelly on Battlefield Rangers or Band of Beavers.


----------



## ethancormack (Jul 10, 2006)

FPS... My ultimate time wasting mechanism. Better on PC, but occasionally a console gets one right. The mark of a good console shooter is quick but precise aiming control with the joystick. A lot of otherwise good FPS sucked up the aiming controls in some way and damn near ruined the rest of the game in the process. 
I get sorta sick of all the "realistic" shooters, too. It's realistic in every way to screw you, but not in any way that'd help. If you make any sound at all, the bad guys see you, shoot once, head shot, you die. You pump an entire clip in their head? They grin at you and cut your balls off, game over. Ummm... ok... how about no?
Here's a best list.
Doom: First game to make me scream like a girl. Has to be here.
Half Life/Counterstrike/10000 Other great mods for it & the sequel: Just cuz.
Goldeneye: James Bond, dammit! And decent control scheme for the system. I'll not shout and string out the name, so as to appear semi-intelligent. Oh, and great at parties.
Halo: This game built communities. At college, two dorms that hated each other got together to play this game (via lan, of course. you couldn't keep them all in the same building without someone going postal). People tried to incorporate it into every aspect of their lives. Eating, sleeping, sex (no, really...). Tell me that doesn't prove it's good.
There should be others in this list, but I'm tired. Leave me alone.


----------



## Superman (Jul 11, 2006)

FPS are kick ass!! i like any kind..especialy if its online ......and just to say im new here so hello to everyone


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 12, 2006)

Deus Ex, Half Life, Renagade (STFU, it rocked. Blowing shit up with a C&C theme) UT, Q3 and Operation Flashpoint for the PC
DX:IW, Black, Mercenaries (close enough to be called one IMO) and Greg Hastings' Tournament Paintball Max'd for the 'box.

All FTW, and that's just FPS 

I have Halo but it's *one of the most over-rated games ever*
Bring it on fanboi/grrl's


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 15, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Does anyone here remember the original, side-scrolling Duke Nukem?
> 
> Anyone?



You mean Duke Nukem 1 & 2? I loved Duke 2. It's definitely a great platformer even if it's already very old. still got the install Disc for that game somewhere.

In any case, it does pwn the later on released 2D Duke platformers.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 15, 2006)

Deus Ex! i still play this so much! It's not 100% FPS but something everyone should have at least played once to see how it's really done.

I still love the classics. Wolfenstein, Doom, Heretic, Hexen, Duke3D, UT.

I'm sure to buy UT2007 wen it comes out. That isn't even a maybe. I just need to own it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 15, 2006)

I just finished FEAR right now. I am crying from that beautiful, beautiful effect in the ending of that game.


----------



## Charha (Jul 15, 2006)

*RE:  FPS*



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> Does anyone here remember the original, side-scrolling Duke Nukem?



Of course! I used to play those first Duke Nukem games all the time when I was younger. I think these modern games are all very neat, but oldies are still goldies.


----------



## Charha (Jul 15, 2006)

*RE:   FPS*



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> Does anyone here remember the original, side-scrolling Duke Nukem?



Of course! Oldies are goldies. 

As for a bit newer games, I quite enjoyed playing "Condemned - criminal origins". It was a very creepy game... Not much of a FPS. It was more like a first person thwacker considering that most of the weapons used were sledgehammers, crowbars, wooden planks, metro signs, lead pipes and so on... Basically anything you could find in a hurry.

If you have a strong stomach and you like to play scary games in the dark I suggest you give Condemned a try. The graphics were awesome and the atmosphere of the game was definitely haunting. Scarier than Doom 3, I'd say. And less frustrating.


----------



## wut (Jul 15, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I just finished FEAR right now. I am crying from that beautiful, beautiful effect in the ending of that game.



the last stage of FEAR was such a copout though. I was expecting creepier.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 16, 2006)

wut said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're making an expansion for it ya know.  It'll start off right from the ending of the original.  Or so the story goes... >.>


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 16, 2006)

although i enjoy fps'es, the only ones ive really gotten into are halo and halo2, although im planning on buying half life and CS eventually


----------



## Visimar (Jul 18, 2006)

ethancormack said:
			
		

> I get sorta sick of all the "realistic" shooters, too. It's realistic in every way to screw you, but not in any way that'd help. If you make any sound at all, the bad guys see you, shoot once, head shot, you die. You pump an entire clip in their head? They grin at you and cut your balls off, game over. Ummm... ok... how about no?



Why do people like realistic games like such and CS? I can't even aim well enough to get a headshot unless it's Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, in which case, depending on the map, I'll either snipe if it's open enough or charge like a rabid dog if it's enclosed tightly.

As far as FPSes go, I like just about anything that's fast-paced, mostly Quake III Arena. And speaking of which, I have a fun idea for you to try sometime...Voidality. Basically, set your handicap between 1 and 10, set the knockback REAL high, and choose a space/floater map. It's best done on mods that don't count down your health depending on your handicap setting (The one I play this on is Generations Arena...if you don't know what that is just Google it and so some research), but loads of fun. You could also set the handicap to 30 so you don't crater too much. Whoever avoids the pit/void the most (AKA the least amount of suicides) wins.

In anycase, FPSes are amongst my favorite types of games, only rivaled in my interest in RPGs. ^_^


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2006)

All FPS games are hyper realistic? I think not!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

That game has so many n00b FPS fans pissed off.  'OMG get that kiddy nintendo crap outta here!'


----------



## Suule (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL. I loved Team Fortress 1!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> That game has so many n00b FPS fans pissed off.  'OMG get that kiddy nintendo crap outta here!'


I was the single most lethal medic in TFC you'd ever run into. My nail gun would rip you a new asshole so large you could catapult a beluga whale straight through it.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know but all the Halo kiddies are mad cuz the grafix aren't realistic!


----------



## Suule (Jul 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just put a shitload of turrets  Engineers ruled.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I know but all the Halo kiddies are mad cuz the grafix aren't realistic!


Hey, I love Halo... but TFC kicked it in the ass.


----------



## wut (Jul 18, 2006)

I liked the TFC character designs. The TF2 ones are kinda nice, but some of them are kinda iffy (ie medic)...But I love the spy. 

Also, CS is arcade faux realism. I have no clue why people point to it as a realistic shooter. If you can run and gun at full speed and actually kill things while doing it, it's not realism.

Anyway, I'm an FPS junkie. I think my first was either Alien Trilogy on the PSX, or Duke Nukem 3d on the school's computer network. DN3D rocked (<3 L.A Rumble) From there I went to Quake II (on the school network again) Hexen on the PC/N64 (Hexen remains one of my favourite games), Goldeneye, and so on and so forth. 

My favourite ones are the Half Life series, Unreal Tournment series (still play UT99), Hexen (obviously), DN3D, Quake series (Quake II being my favourite...)

Games/mods I play online are UT99, Dystopia (HL2 mod), Sven Coop (HL1), sometimes I'll break out the HL2 CTF, HL2 DM, TFC, DoD or (rarely) CS:S. Deathmatch Classic used to be a fun mod but rarely anybody plays it now. I used to choose Firearms over CS but that mod community is dead. 

I don't really understand the draw of Halo, speaking as a PC FPS player. I found it was substandard. It didn't really bring anything new to the genre, and playing it was pretty much a case of running along, getting shot,running away and waiting, wasting 30 seconds for shields to recharge over and over again.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 19, 2006)

Look at the size of the powerpoint in the background. Toy Soldiers anyone (not saying they are bad.)?
FYI, TF2 is coming bundled with the release of Half-Life Ep2.

You broke the frames Dragoneer :O *grr*


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Look at the size of the powerpoint in the background. Toy Soldiers anyone (not saying they are bad.)?
> 
> FYI, TF2 is coming bundled with the release of Half-Life Ep2.



Yup, as is this one game called Portal.


----------



## Foxby (Aug 14, 2006)

Personally, I suck at FPS'es.  However... Third Person Shooter games I'm awesome at.  There's one cool thing you can do in Shooter Games that I love, though... the 'crouch-uncrouch-repeat' thing whenever you beat an enemy.  Anyway.  I'm looking forward to Dirge of Cerberus (TOMORROW!) even though people say it sucks.  I'm enough of a Vincent fan to overlook that.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not really into FPS but I don't mind them. Strangely, I prefer watching my brother play them rather than playing them myself. Some of my favourite FPS I played were System Shock 2, Thief and Half-Life 2.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 15, 2006)

Thief ain't FPS!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:  FPS*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Thief ain't FPS!



Oops! Yup, you're right about that. My bad!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 15, 2006)

i'm not really a big fan of FPS but there are a couple i have enjoyed
goldeneye 007 for N64 was prettey good, area 51 was a lot of fun, and whenever i go over to my friend's house i enjoy playing halo. he just got xbox live and i havent played it yet, but judging by the way i play i would probably get booted out of games a lot. im one of those guys that acts like a kamikaze, and killing my teammates ( just to hear them swear at me (of course, im like that on other games, too))


----------



## Foxby (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:  FPS*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> i'm not really a big fan of FPS but there are a couple i have enjoyed
> goldeneye 007 for N64 was prettey good, area 51 was a lot of fun, and whenever i go over to my friend's house i enjoy playing halo. he just got xbox live and i havent played it yet, but judging by the way i play i would probably get booted out of games a lot. im one of those guys that acts like a kamikaze, and killing my teammates ( just to hear them swear at me (of course, im like that on other games, too))


Oh, I just LOVE Halo.  I play with some of my friends...
Aaron:  Cover me!
Me:  Okay.
Aaron: makes use of a turret and... doesn't aim worth crap*
Me: *takes needler and blasts Aaron into oblivion*

Or my personal favorite, rushing people that have rocket launchers.  Double-kaBOOOOOM!


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 15, 2006)

> im one of those guys that acts like a kamikaze, and killing my teammates



So, your a deranker.
LAME.

Obviously Halo would be deemed substandard and uninvolving if you played it on any other cheese-ass difficulty than Legendary. Those thirty seconds of waiting? More like a half hour under the circumstances that your still being shot at, and still need to return fire just so you can hope to get those shields maxed again.



> I know but all the Halo kiddies are mad cuz the grafix aren't realistic!



Sorry, no.
Graphics are great, yeah, but if the game isn't fun, thats it. Your just pissed because the PS2 cant handle the stuff the XBox can pull off easily, let alone the 360!

(Oh noes! CONSOLE WAR!)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:  FPS*



			
				Ruiner said:
			
		

> > im one of those guys that acts like a kamikaze, and killing my teammates
> 
> 
> LAME.



thanks so much for the compliment!
now bite me


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 15, 2006)

I like how you deleted DERANKER from your quote there.

Very good.


----------



## Litre (Aug 15, 2006)

PC > console :3

all those games/mods wut listed? Yeah. D:


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 15, 2006)

The only thing about PC's is how there hella-expensive to keep presentable.

"who's laggin'?"
"My computer is two days old"
"Wow, your computer is teh suxxorz! Its sooo 01d!"


----------



## Litre (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah they are, but if you do it right once, it should last you for a few years. (enough time to save for the next build/upgrade lol)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:  FPS*



			
				Ruiner said:
			
		

> I like how you deleted DERANKER from your quote there.
> 
> Very good.



i didnt have a problem with the deranker part, just the lame part. being a deranker doesnt make me lame, it makes me an asshole


----------



## Deko (Sep 3, 2006)

The nifty advantage, imo, of action games, or more precisely, the FPS games, it's that your ability can be transfered over other FPS games.

It's not the character's stats and skills, it doesn't have any in FPS (usually) that will control how well he can fight against a monster, it's the player. Moving the aim quickly to an ennemy's head and BOOM HEADSHOT, I like to do it by myself and not rely on some probably system because my Aiming skill is only Level 3. I just don't have the patience to play RPG games anymore. I want to pwn people out of the box. >:E

Why am I doing a comparaison of RPG vs FPS? It's because they are likely the most played genres, and when someone prefers one of these two, the person usually doesn't have much interests into the other one.
It's like  they are kind of opposite.

Squeak. ^'==='^


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 3, 2006)

FPS Skillz can also be used in real life... such as paintballing, or general team-based action.

"red right, man on your left"

"He's gone"

You know Red Right plays an FPS.


----------



## Deko (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE:  FPS*



			
				Ruiner said:
			
		

> FPS Skillz can also be used in real life... such as paintballing, or general team-based action.
> 
> "red right, man on your left"
> 
> ...



It can? Really?

I've always wondered how far experience in FPS could reach real life in games such as paintball for example.

Please, tell me more. *is all attentive, ready to get his little story before slippingto bed8


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 3, 2006)

The only FPS I like is Metroid Prime.

Also another problem with in PC FPS is the controls because it's too hard to aim properly, you're going over or under your target.


----------



## wut (Sep 3, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Also another problem with in PC FPS is the controls because it's too hard to aim properly, you're going over or under your target.



Um

That just means you have terrible aim. You'd be doing a lot worse in console FPS games if they didn't have autoaim like most do.

As for FPS skills helping in real life...It'll mostly just help your reflexes. You won't become a super elite sniper.


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 3, 2006)

I tried aming in Vice City FPS Missions and having to use the arrow keys is hard for targeting, the controller is better.


----------



## Deko (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE:  FPS*



			
				Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I tried aming in Vice City FPS Missions and having to use the arrow keys is hard for targeting, the controller is better.



That's the problem: you were using digital inputs for aiming, not analog ones. Try using your directionnal pad on a controller to aim and it'll be the same. Next time, use the mouse the mouse to aim. If you're going at clicking stuff on webpages, you'll be good at aiming. :]


----------



## Litre (Sep 4, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I tried aming in Vice City FPS Missions and having to use the arrow keys is hard for targeting, the controller is better.





poor mouse.


----------



## coffeewolf (Sep 4, 2006)

i do enjoy FPS, my faviroute being timesplitters 2. Gotta love that game.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 4, 2006)

> As for FPS skills helping in real life...It'll mostly just help your reflexes. You won't become a super elite sniper.



But, if you play online matches alot, you'll learn how people operate, and it becomes more than a shooting range.
(You hear alot of three-four round bursts too.)


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 5, 2006)

FPS games are great fun, though lately there haven't been too many great ones.

Battlefield 2 is a great online FPS, when on a good server and the game works that is.

My favourite shooter, though not a first person shooter, is Max Payne 2. Good story, great level design, fun (though not very realistic) physics and just a really fun game.


----------



## Visimar (Sep 17, 2006)

OMG NEAR 2-WEEK THREAD REVIVAL

I got Quake II, and all that I'll say is that I'm lovin' it. Too bad I suck though...the mouse accelerations feels different than Quake III Arena's.

Or it could be the table I'm using when compared to my last one. Bah.


----------



## Udedenkz (Oct 1, 2006)

Hot Babes or outrunning your own rockets in Quake III? This is a TUFF one! NO, sereously, I cant decide which is better, babes in bikinis or making 540 degree turns in midair while making doublekills.... Ahhh Quake III goodness...

Ya, if ur PC starts to sux, PM I will tell you how to clean it up and optimize it!

PS, I laughed my ass of at the n00b that used arrowkeys to aim...


----------

